# 1:1 cars & slot cars



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

We know we're all into slot cars or we wouldn't be here. We all seem to have a common interest of 1:1 cars & slot cars. So let's see your 1:1 cars and if you've "duplicated" as a slot car, let's see that too! 
-fordcowboy


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

Here's mine, have not replicated any in slot car form but that's a good idea, I might try it. 99 Cobra with a Cobra R body kit, Honda Repsol 1000RR, 1959 Triumph TR3, 1972 Datsun 240Z








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I have a 1971 Roadrunner Clone:


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

When I was 17, this was my baby for a short time. Sadly, my parents decided that the .0001 % chance that I could actually manage to get lucky in it was too much of a risk , so it was replaced with a Subaru that I hated with a passion. 



My very first light up slot car was this Lindy Van. I've put 2 sets of RRR wobblers on it, and intend to replace them one of these days with Vincents, but since I don't have a track right now, I'm in no rush.



It was a sloppy conversion, with even sloppier hole drilling (the taillights are awful), and the chassis to body attachment was extremely crude, but I was a total newbie in the T Jet world. This is the one that started my customizing with LEDs, and will stay just as it is (minus the wobbly wheels). Whenever I feel stuck, I take this one out of the case and remind myself just how far I've come.


----------



## Hotrodzz3 (Apr 5, 2011)

Here's my toy



Just sold this one



To get this one



Thinking of converting a Lifelike C5 into a convertable and putting it on a T-Jet chassis


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

great pic guys. I like them all. FCB


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

here is my real one , il have to take a pix of the ho replica


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Here is my heard, O' Jeeps.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

this is me










--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Crimnick said:


>


LOVE that body style Pontiac from '73-'77... i actually have a soft spot for all the GM A- and G-body coupes from that era. would LOVE to find a '73 or '74 Monte Carlo or Regal. 

my brother says it's because I have a thing for fat chicks...


--rick


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

http://madsapper.avatar.yuku.com/musclebikeforums?b=1


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Here is mine, no slot car yet: 1996 Probe GT


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

madsapper said:


> http://madsapper.avatar.yuku.com/musclebikeforums?b=1


Madsapper- got any more pictures of your Pea Picker or other muscle bikes? Here's a few of mine-








[/URL]


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

asennafan said:


> Madsapper- got any more pictures of your Pea Picker or other muscle bikes? Here's a few of mine-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I have 69 Pea, 69 Apple, 70 Cotton Coaster, 71 Lemon, and a bunch of others. Let me see if I can get photo bucket going again.

That Pea Picker is in front of my 68 SS, 427...


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

*Our *politically correct playthings...............
*



















*politically correct=items that do not go bang.

We tend to not discuss politics nor other controversial subjects due to peoples overwhelming immaturity toward that sort of thing.



Right.............like I really care anyway. :tongue:  :lol:


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Heres my summer obsession..i actually run a group called the Midwest Super Stock Mafia...and i play with this lil beast


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

This is the wifes hotrod im currently finishing


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I'll Join the fun here too!!! The 1st pic is 2 slot cars I have done modeled after my 1 to 1 1968 High Country special Mustang 1 of 251 made in 68. and the 2nd pic is my car at a photo shoot for the local Mustang Club which ended up on their yearly t shirt.
Thankx for looking
Clyde-0-Mite


----------

